# New Lopi Cape Cod hybrid stove



## Ashful (Jul 22, 2012)

Anyone got any info on the Lopi Cape Cod hybrid (reburn plus cat) stove, supposedly due out next month?  It's intriguing, although I'm not fond of being a guinea pig on a new model introduction.


----------



## Todd (Jul 22, 2012)

Another hybrid stove? I see a trend developing here.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Jul 22, 2012)

Todd said:


> Another hybrid stove? I see a trend developing here.


 

Let's hope it is a trend with benefits. I still think the Woodstock Progress would be offering longer burn times without the mixed tech. That SOB should be getting 18 hour burns consistently.


----------



## Todd (Jul 22, 2012)

BrowningBAR said:


> Let's hope it is a trend with benefits. I still think the Woodstock Progress would be offering longer burn times without the mixed tech. That SOB should be getting 18 hour burns consistently.


 
If I had one, I'd probably tinker with it to eliminate the secondary air and go full cat.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 22, 2012)

Todd said:


> If I had one, I'd probably tinker with it to eliminate the secondary air and go full cat.


 
Yeah. It's a real shame more manufacturers aren't offering cat stoves right now. I told my local Jotul dealer I'd buy a stove from him if he could find me another old Firelight 12. He's trying to talk up this new Lopi hybrid, but I'm not sold on it.


----------



## Treacherous (Jul 22, 2012)

I can't seem to find more recent info from this year.  A few pics here and there.


----------



## Treacherous (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm alright with my remote control/home automation for my natural gas furnace but I don't see myself doing a remote fire in my wood stove.

" and has a electronic ignition (that can be controlled from a cell phone) "

A Travis wood stove, the Lopi Cape Cod, swept three awards at the 2011 Vesta Award Ceremony - for Best-in-Show, Wood Products and The Green Award. Vesta provides few details on the innovations of the products that win, but it appears that the Cape Cod was tested at .47 grams an hour, has a large firebox, uses a combination of cat and no-cat technologies and has a electronic ignition (that can be controlled from a cell phone) that may significantly reduce particulates in the initial start-up. It will be on the market later this year.For more.

http://www.forgreenheat.org/consumer_resources/featuredproducts.html


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 22, 2012)

Electronic ignitions? ?

I will stick with a pellet stove for that. A wood stove can have so many different things go wrong without all the blowers, motors, and safety switches found on pellet stoves.

Im all for new Hybrids. But I agree with the post above about the Progess Hybrid.. I would block the Secondary air also. Just seems to make a more controlled burn. Seemed a lot of users complained of having to shut down sooner than expected. If the secondaries were firing, then the load wouldnt last as long.....

I see Englander has a new Pellet stove and a new Pellet Grill out this year. Maybe they can introduce a good, affordable hybrid into the market? (Yeah, I am an Englander fan )


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 22, 2012)

Electronic Ignition? ?

If there is no off button, then why have an electronic ignition to re-start?

Also, After the wood burns all down, then what does the electronic ignition do? Load in more wood?

Electronic ignition seems like overkill to me.


----------



## Treacherous (Jul 22, 2012)

This is how the ignitor works.



It seems Lopi stoves made Summer 2010 and beyond can be retrofitted with this.


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 22, 2012)

I will stick with Super Cedars..... No thanks.  

I love the automation of Pellet stoves. But this is not a Pellet stove.


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice Video Thanks

The Ignitor works and looks like a pellet stove ignitor using AC to super heat room air pulled in to 1400 Degs. This lites the wood in one minute and takes 15 mins for normal startup. Ignitor can also be used on a reload to refresh the fire for faster reloads!



Have to get the kindling next to the ignitor hole! see red arrow

Sure works well when the stove is brand new!


----------



## Todd (Jul 23, 2012)

Blaze king is also introducing a new stove this fall. Suppose to be a cast iron cat based off the Chinook fire box. BKVP won't give out any details yet but maybe he would sucome to hearth.com pressure if we all pm'd him?

I still think these hybrids are nothing more than a non cat stove with a cat back up to clean up any nasties that happen to get through. Manufactures are betting that the new EPA regs will be out soon and dont want to get caught with their pants down.

Update: BK Ashford 30, 2.75 cu ft fire box with 30 hour burns. Late 2012 release


----------



## BrowningBAR (Jul 23, 2012)

Todd said:


> I still think these hybrids are nothing more than a non cat stove with a cat back up to clean up any nasties that happen to get through.


 
Sure seems like it.



> Update: BK Ashford 30, 2.75 cu ft fire box with 30 hour burns. Late 2012 release


 
Where did you see/find that?


----------



## Todd (Jul 23, 2012)

BrowningBAR said:


> Sure seems like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you see/find that?



PM'd BKVP. I was seriously considering a Woodstock gas stove to replace the basement Keystone but now I want to wait and see what this new BK looks like.


----------



## Jags (Jul 23, 2012)

Todd said:


> PM'd BKVP. I was seriously considering a Woodstock gas stove to replace the basement Keystone but now I want to wait and see what this new BK looks like.


 
***Please, for the sake of all that is good in this world, make this stove look like a woodstove***


----------



## Ashful (Jul 23, 2012)

Todd said:


> I want to wait and see what this new BK looks like.


 
That's sort of where I'm at right now, as well, although I'm not fond of being the first to buy into any new design.  BK has zero experience with casting, from what I can see, but at least they seem to have a long history of quality products and customer service.



Jags said:


> ***Please, for the sake of all that is good in this world, make this stove look like a woodstove***


 
Please, please, please!  I'd have already bought a BK, if they didn't look like utilitarian steel boxes.

Someone must have a photo of this new BK floating about somewhere.


----------



## begreen (Jul 23, 2012)

Joful said:


> Please, please, please! I'd have already bought a BK, if they didn't look like utilitarian steel boxes.
> 
> Someone must have a photo of this new BK floating about somewhere.


 
Are you still going to install a stove there? I'm sure the looks of the new BK are already long ago cast in iron. But that will not change the issues brought up already like the woodwork, hearth, depth, wood in the chimney, etc..


----------



## BrowningBAR (Jul 23, 2012)

Todd said:


> PM'd BKVP. I was seriously considering a Woodstock gas stove to replace the basement Keystone but now I want to wait and see what this new BK looks like.


 
I'm looking forward to seeing it. But, for all that is holy, I hope this is the last summer (and sometimes winter) of me juggling stoves. If everything goes right, I am about a week away from ordering a 30.

I want at least a 12 month period in which I am not searching for, driving to, moving, hauling, or lifting a wood stove.


----------



## Todd (Jul 23, 2012)

I bet it will be a steel fire box with an attached cast surround. Seems to be the latest craze.

What about this new Lopi, any specs out there?


----------



## begreen (Jul 23, 2012)

Agreed, I think they have noticed the success of PE and Jotul and are targeting the Alderlea, Rangeley, Boston, etc. market. Though it may seem like a new trend, Napoleon and Quadrafire have had cast iron jacketed steel stoves for several years prior.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 23, 2012)

begreen said:


> Are you still going to install a stove there? I'm sure the looks of the new BK are already long ago cast in iron. But that will not change the issues brought up already like the woodwork, hearth, depth, wood in the chimney, etc..


 
Well, it's all up in the air, at the moment.  The chimney inspector insists there's still wood up there, but he did not put a camera up the chimney, and I suspect could not properly identify what he saw from below.  I put an actual video camera all the way up thru the chimney (something he claimed he was unable to do), and all I saw was stone and brick.  After some argument, the chimney company has said they would schedule another inspector to come do the inspection with camera, but I have not had success in getting them to call me back to schedule an appointment.

I checked the clearances of this fireplace against a Firelight 12, which is a pretty big stove.  I was in the clear on all dimensions.  I suspect I'll be able to clear a smaller Blaze King stove, but will have to check when the install manual is released.



BrowningBAR said:


> I want at least a 12 month period in which I am not searching for, driving to, moving, hauling, or lifting a wood stove.


 
I bet you'll get bored, and start looking for reasons to swap stoves, anyway.


----------



## begreen (Jul 23, 2012)

I would be surprised if the new BK has a shallow, E/W firebox. My guess is that it will be a reskinning of the Chinook line.


----------



## Todd (Jul 23, 2012)

BrowningBAR said:


> I want at least a 12 month period in which I am not searching for, driving to, moving, hauling, or lifting a wood stove.


 
He's got a disease and I doubt he can be off the wagon for that long.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 23, 2012)

begreen said:


> I would be surprised if the new BK has a shallow, E/W firebox. My guess is that it will be a reskinning of the Chinook line.


 
After removal of the "new" (1894'ish) brick firebox built into my fireplace, I found the original stone fireplace is actually 36" deep, behind the doors. I'll have to check the clearances on the Chinook, particularly that to the wood lintel, and see how it fits in my now-deeper firebox. I would prefer N/S loading, if I can make it work. It does mean I'd likely need to build a bigger hearth extension, though.


----------



## madrone (Jul 24, 2012)

I'd consider it, depending on firebox size. I could take or leave the ignition though. Great for freaking out friends and family I suppose. "I will now light my stove using only the power of my mind...."


----------



## BKVP (Jul 25, 2012)

It's sort of clever, some manufacturers saying "hybrid" instead of mentioning it's a catalytic wood stove with secondary air tubes.  Blaze King made one in 1983 and it sold really quite well.

The great folks at Woodstock have a hybrid stove.  The Woodstock hybrid does not use tubes however, much more original and they are proud to call it catalytic.

There are claims by all manufacturers and one is now claiming to have the "most efficient wood stove in the world".

It's all in the details.  Based on the B415.1 measured efficiency, the new xxxxxx Hybrid is being advertised at 80.1%.  This of course is the Higher Heating Value efficiency of the B415.1.  Truth is, at least two stoves, not yet posted to the EPA web site are more efficient.  One is the new hybrid from Woodstock Soapstone at 81%, but just 1% higher is the Blaze King, King 1107 model at 82%.

Once the EPA updates the web site, the air will be cleared! (pun intended!)


----------



## begreen (Jul 25, 2012)

So when are ya gonna give us a sneak preview Chris?


----------



## Jags (Jul 25, 2012)

begreen said:


> So when are ya gonna give us a sneak preview Chris?


 
Yeah, yeah, yeah - sneak preview???


----------



## Ashful (Jul 25, 2012)

begreen said:


> So when are ya gonna give us a sneak preview Chris?


 
There are a few of us sort of waiting and watching, before breaking down and buying other cat stoves.  Would at least be nice to have a handle on sizing and clearances, at this point.


----------



## kingquad (Jul 26, 2012)

Joful said:


> There are a few of us sort of waiting and watching, before breaking down and buying other cat stoves. Would at least be nice to have a handle on sizing and clearances, at this point.


Probably similar to the Chinook 30.  Maybe a lower height though.


----------



## FyreBug (Jul 26, 2012)

Treacherous said:


> the Cape Cod was tested at .47 grams an hour,


 
I just saw it this past weekend burning at an open house. It was not a fair demo since it was in the 90's outside.

I wonder if the .47 grams per hour is with the electric igniter. Most of the smoke produced in EPA testing in the low burn mode. That's why fire start up procedures are crucial for EPA testing. You're allowed 5 minutes with the door open.

We've seen some other mfg's have found a loophole around this rule by providing a mechanical air trap by allowing  fresh air past the 5 minute mark then closes automatically after about 15 minutes. I wonder if this electric igniter provides the same loop hole.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jul 26, 2012)

I think I could get the same results in the same time with one match 6 rolled up pieces of newspaper, and some dry kindling and wood in my Fireview. On a nice cold day, I'd be closed down in a slow cat burn in another 10 minutes. Don't need no fancy igniter, just some well seasoned wood.


----------



## Todd (Jul 26, 2012)

I wonder if the .45 GPH is the average rate tested, the low burn rate, med or high burn rate? I'm pretty sure most cat stoves burn similar in the low burn range and the non cats do better in the high burn range. Anyways who could really tell the difference between 0 GPH or 10 GPH looking at their chimney? Just knowing its an EPA stove says its clean and efficient enough. I'd rather look at firebox size and burn times when shopping for a new stove.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 26, 2012)

Todd said:


> I wonder if the .45 GPH is the average rate tested, the low burn rate, med or high burn rate? I'm pretty sure most cat stoves burn similar in the low burn range and the non cats do better in the high burn range. Anyways who could really tell the difference between 0 GPH or 10 GPH looking at their chimney? Just knowing its an EPA stove says its clean and efficient enough. I'd rather look at firebox size and burn times when shopping for a new stove.


 
Not sure if this is in agreement or disagreement with what you stated, but the cat's can generally burn clean at much lower rates than the non-cats.  That translates into longer burn times at lower temperatures, and can permit one to go to a larger stove for a given space, when buying a cat stove.


----------



## Treacherous (Sep 13, 2012)

Cape Cod info now online:

http://www.lopistoves.com/product_guide/detail.aspx?id=364


















- 0.45 grams of emission per hour
- 86,000 BTU's / Hour
- 3 Cubic Feet
- 600 lbs
- up to 12 hour burn time


----------



## jharkin (Sep 14, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> I see Englander has a new Pellet stove and a new *Pellet Grill* out this year. Maybe they can introduce a good, affordable hybrid into the market? (Yeah, I am an Englander fan )


 
A pellet grill?? now thats interseting, have to check it out.  I love bbq'ing on charcoal but the convenience is not great. Pellet would be cool, wood cooked flavor, real wood and not coal like kingsford, convenience like gas without not cooking my food on fossil fuels.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 14, 2012)

jharkin said:


> A pellet grill?? now thats interseting, have to check it out.  I love bbq'ing on charcoal but the convenience is not great. Pellet would be cool, wood cooked flavor, real wood and not coal like kingsford, convenience like gas without not cooking my food on fossil fuels.



They have been around for awhile now. Trager makes some, Brinkmann, Englander...

They sell different "flavored" pellets (smoke). The new Englander is one of the few to do indirect and direct heat cooking.

Indirect for smoking (low and slow) and direct for the grilling (high heat/sear). More info in the Pellet room, but not a whole lot on it yet.

Here got stove? (woodstove porn) is the thread with some pics. Looks to be a nice model. 

(Sorry to get off topic). I love my Ignitors in a pellet stove. But I dont know how I feel about one in the side of a wood stove? Starting a sideways fire? So much for the Top Down method


----------



## Treacherous (Sep 15, 2012)

Looks like they are using a different system than roll pins in Cape Cod to hold the air tubes in.

Only a 5 year warranty on this stove.  No separate warranty for the catalyst.

It is also now listed next to the Liberty in the High Heating Capacity column on their site.


----------



## raybonz (Sep 15, 2012)

Treacherous said:


> Looks like they are using a different system than roll pins in Cape Cod to hold the air tubes in.
> 
> Only a 5 year warranty on this stove. No separate warranty for the catalyst.
> 
> It is also now listed next to the Liberty in the High Heating Capacity column on their site.


The Cape Cod is a nice looking stove! All cats have a 6 yr. prorated warranty and it's only because the government requires it not because the cat people are being nice..

Ray


----------

